
Black holes are simpler than forests and science has its limits - devy
https://aeon.co/ideas/black-holes-are-simpler-than-forests-and-science-has-its-limits
======
QAPereo
The parts of black holes we can access are simple, but that excludes the
interior. Bit of a caveat, that.

